# Who is more mad? Rabbit Jumper *Pic Heavy*



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Me or my Mum!

Here's Hope....








































































Excuse the run, I hadn't cleaned it yet 

This is why my plant pots of grass dont survive very long with Hope!



I ordered a knitting pattern for dog coats/jumpers from eBay 
Then I asked my Mum if she would very kindly knit me one 

Who is more mad? Me for thinking of it and buying the pattern, or my mum for going along with it and making me one!

She is going to knit me another one for Hope so we can wash one while he wears one, and one of her friends has said if I copy the pattern she will knit some(I think she thinks I want them for everyone! I only wanted one for Hope  )

So now Hope can go out in his run even in the winter and I dont have to worry about him getting too cold.

Don't you think he looks snazzy 

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

lol awwwww he looks sooo sweet and your mum is lovely for doing that!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hahah ...............................
......
......
...
ut:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

She suits stripes.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> She suits stripes.


 :shocked:

Huh, she!!! Just cos the name is Hope.....lmao, he's a boy, but he came here as a girl and I didnt have the heart to change his name as he already knew it! 

We get it all the time, I just dont tell him he gets called a girl!
Might make him tough tho, like the Boy named Sue!!!

But yes, he does suit stripes! 



emzybabe said:


> ut:


Hey, you calling me crazy!!!

Ok fair enough, I am really!

*Heidi*


----------

